# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ألعنوقتلة الحسين"ع" الى يوم الاربعين

## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة.. 



ألعنوقتلة الحسين"عليه الصلاة و السلام" إلى ان نصل أربعين يوما

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## عنيده

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*




*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..* 
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . . 

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## دمعه الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*




*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..* 
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)
السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.. 
مشكووور خوي ع الطرح الحلو

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## عازفه الامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . . 

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## فتونه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## mrboch

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . . 

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## إشراق

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..


عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة..

مأجورين ومثابين إن شاء الله ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جنة الحسين

للهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 
لعن الله ظالميك ياسيدي من اليوم الى يوم الدين 
احسنتم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.. 

عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## قمر سيهات

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . . 

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## *متعذبة بالحب**

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . . 

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## صمت السنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## وعود

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## reemal-fla

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..


عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*
*عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## وعود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## وردة البستان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..


عظم الله أجوركم بهذه المصيبة العظيمة..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*




*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



__السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.._

----------


## fatemah

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*


*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## زهرة الصباح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## fatemah

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## زهرة الأنوار

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## زهر الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## fatemah

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



__السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.._

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*
*
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



__السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.._

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 
السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم.. 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## mrboch

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*
*




*
*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*
*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد* 
*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)* 
*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..* 
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## وردة البستان

_اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



__السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.._

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد*


*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*


*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*


*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . .  

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . .

----------


## زهر الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*
*




*
*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*
*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)






السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*
*




*
*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*
*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)






السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*

*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)






السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## واحة العالم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*

*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)__


_ 
_السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم.._
_السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.._

----------


## حــــايــرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)






السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)






السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

----------


## عاشقـة الحسيـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## حــــايــرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## وردة حلاوية

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين....*
*تحــــــــ  وردة حلاوية يــــــــاتي*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . . 

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . . ]

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## زهر الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## أنوار الهداية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

نسالكم الدعاء
موفقين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*


*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله وعلى الاروح التي حلت بفنائك*


*عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## الحال2007مه

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . .  

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



**السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلأم عليك مولاي يا أباعبدالله الحسين عليكَ مني سلامُ الله مابقيت وبقيه الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله أخر العهد مني لـِ زيارتكم . .
السلامُ على الحُسين وعلى علي ابن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين . .  

رزقنا الله زيارتكم في الدنيا وشفاعتكم في الأخره . .

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## صمت السنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## حــــايــرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد و آله محمد 

(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)*





*السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## حــــايــرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## زهر الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله وعلى الاروح التي حلت بفنائك


**عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..*

----------


## الحلوةدلع

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ندى الصباح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## ساريه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## واحد فاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)


السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## reemal-fla

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## المظلومه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)




السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد 
*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)* 




*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..* 

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين.*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ) 



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ

----------


## وردة حلاوية

اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم ال بيت محمد
السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد 
*اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)* 




*السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقي الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..* 

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## مجد0

اللهم إلعنهم ولاتبقي منهم على وجه الأرض من أحد

----------


## مجد0

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
(اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ أوّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَآخِرَ تَابِع لَهُ عَلَى ذلِكَ ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنِ العِصابَةَ الَّتِي جاهَدَتِ الْحُسَيْنَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام وَشايَعَتْ وَبايَعَتْ وَتابَعَتْ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ. اللهُمَّ الْعَنْهم جَميعاً اللهمَّ خُصَّ أنْتَ أوّلَ ظالم بِاللّعْنِ مِنِّي ، وَابْدَأْ بِهِ أوّلاً ، ثُمَّ الثَّانِي ، وَالثَّالِثَ وَالرَّابِع ، اللهُمَّ الْعَنْ يزِيَدَ خامِساً ، وَالْعَنْ عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ زِيَاد وَابْنَ مَرْجانَةَ وَعُمَرَ بْنَ سَعْد وَشِمْراً وَآلَ أبي سُفْيانَ وَآلَ زِيَاد وآلَ مَرْوانَ إلَى يَوْمِ القِيامَةِ)



السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين أبداً مابقيت و بقية الليل و النهار و لاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاب الحسين..

----------

